# Aromasin to contain estrogen during pct?



## Nick (Nov 14, 2018)

Should you take something like aromasin or Arimidex during pct? I used 12.5mg EOD during cycle and it was suggested by a friend to take it post cycle but I haven’t seen anything about it on here. Only Nolvadex 40/40/20/20 and clomid 50/50/50/50. Beneficial to take or no reason to?


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 14, 2018)

Do you typically have high e2 or have had issues controlling estrogen...?  

If you would run it, just a baby dose.  Id consider 12.5 E3D


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 14, 2018)

most will continue the use of thier ai the 2 weeks in between last pin and pct, discontinue at start of pct.


----------



## Merlin (Nov 14, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> most will continue the use of thier ai the 2 weeks in between last pin and pct, discontinue at start of pct.




Yes to this. Just depends on what bloods are telling you as well in combination with sides. I run on the higher side with my e2 levels so depending on how I feel in the weeks prior to starting pct ill do a couple doses.


----------



## Rumpy (Nov 14, 2018)

Clomid/Nolva is the conventional PCT.  Clomid for the restart and nolva to control e2.  My understanding is nolva, being a sarm is better in PCT because you're trying to get your system back to normal.  A sarm does not interfere with aromatization of test into estrogen, it lets all of your body's hormones go back to doing what they're supposed to do.  Sarms only block estrogen already in your body, they do not prevent it from being made, like an AI does.  During PCT, you want your body producing estrogen and everything to go back to normal, that's why you don't see much about AI's being recommended for PCT.


----------

